# Did you get a strong early BFP with your multiples?



## Kylarsmom

I was wondering if anyone got a result this dark early on and went on to have multiples... This was the first day I tested so i have no idea when it got this dark, but this was taken at 11 dpo, 4 days before AF was due to arrive. I had a result like this a few days AFTER af was due when I was pregnant with my son. I have heard that high HCG can mean multiples, but not necessarily. Just wanted to find some info from you all if you can! I think Im going to get bloods tomorrow bc of some tiny spotting i had today... so maybe that will help too!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3137.JPG
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 56









ae7037ad4f76__1290624428000.jpeg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 63


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh and I might add i THOUGHT i implanted at only 9 dpo, you can see on my chart. But if i happened to have dark lines bc i implanted early, that is possible as well, but 9 dpo looks like an ID to me, so idk!


----------



## doublemiracle

I had a very bright first BFP and I took it very early and I had twins. I didn't think it was going to even show up yet.


----------



## Kylarsmom

do you remember how early it was ? Today im only 12 dpo and i just took another test (yes/no) and had only held my bladder 15-30 minutes and it said YES. I cant help but hope it might be twins! Probably not, but that would be so cool! hehe ;) Although I am just extremely happy to be pregnant at all with even just one!!


----------



## doublemiracle

Mine looked very similar to yours when I was around 3 weeks pregnant I think?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - I got positive tests early with all 3 of my pregnancies, approx 9/10 dpo but none were as strong as yours - even with the twins. WIth them I got a faint positive 7 dpo, but didn't trust the result. It got gradually darker and was probably as dark as yours 11/12dpo. 

You may well be carrying twins hun, but as I understand it, hcg levels are much the same in singletons and twins at this early stage - it is from about wk5 that levels begin to accelarate faster in multiples, even then there are many women whose levels are always similar to those of singleton mummies. Similarly there are singleton mums with high levels beyond those of multiple mums. I guess (frustratingly) you'll just have to wait and see ;) Good luck either way x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi i tested 4 days b4 af was due & i was bout 11 dpo & it was strong line....i then did the digital clear blue tests where they tell u how many weeks u are. at 1st it said 1-2weeks then 3 days later it said 3+ weeks. thats when i first thought it must be twins as it had missed out the 2-3 weeks!! i now have 6 week old twins :)
xx


----------



## tabitha561

With my twins I took a test the day my period was due. I got took a clearblue digital test and it came up within 40-50 seconds! I really dont think it has anything to do with if your having twins or not this early.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks ladies! Im sure it's probably not, but a girl can hope!! Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## Jessa

I had a really dark test like that at 11dpo with my triplets. Good luck! :)


----------



## MOMMYM2011

I'm wondering the same thing I tested positive (very light) 7dpo by 10dpo the test line showed up before the pee made it to the control line. I go this Wend for my first ultrasound. I also had my hcg tested at 11 dpo and it was 72 at 18 dpo it was 995.


----------

